# Cloudy Eye!!



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

So, I am currently trying to heal my red belly because he just got cloudy eye. Will cloudy eye heal eventually??


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ya usually de to poor water what are the parameters?


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

I didn't check but to be safe, I did a 30% water change, added melafix and salt + raised the temperature.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

is your tank cycled properly? coudl have been an ammonia buildup.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

It has been cycled for a year and a half now.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

jeddy hao said:


> It has been cycled for a year and a half now.


maybe you added some new fish recently? perhaps cleaned your filter? maybe you added water w/o adding conditioner? Not sure. What are your readings after your water change?


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

To think of it, I think it's my filter. Alot of dirty stuff came out of my filter 4 days ago. Thanks for your input.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

My red bellies cloudy eye was healing and it looked completely healed yesterday. I looked today and it is back. It was right after a water change and I took out the driftwoods. I think he got it from the driftwood because it has hairy white/clear fungus swaying all around it. I tried to clean the driftwood but it keeps coming back so I took it out. Anyone have suggestions on healing it faster??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

jeddy hao said:


> My red bellies cloudy eye was healing and it looked completely healed yesterday. I looked today and it is back. It was right after a water change and I took out the driftwoods. I think he got it from the driftwood because it has hairy white/clear fungus swaying all around it. I tried to clean the driftwood but it keeps coming back so I took it out. Anyone have suggestions on healing it faster??


Cloudy eyes are signs of high ammonia and can be resolved with propper water changes. Fungus on driftwood are harmless.. it wouldnt have anything to do with the problem. You stated that you've used Melfix and the salt treatment.. but how did you apply these method of treatment? Too much Melfix without propper change of water can cancel or dismiss the its purpose. Doing salt treatment AND the use of Melfix would be the same way. For every treatment, you have to do water changes in order to fully substain their purpose. Also remove carbon in your media filter. Carbon eats and remove toxins, like Melfix.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

It's really weird because I did a water change for 4 days straight now. On the third day, it looked completely healed. I didn't use melafix on the third. Just added salt 1tsp/5gallons. On the fourth day, I did another water change and then it came back? I don't know how because I have been properly taking care of the situation. That's why I thought it was the fungus on the wood.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

I would use melafix until its gone. Every time my p's have got fungus or one time when my tank recycled and they got bad ammonia burn, melafix always sorted them out. A couple of times it took over a week to cure them.


----------

